# New forum



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Over the last year or so I've gotten several requests for a board to cover the Gulf of Mexico.

Interest will probably be pretty thin for awhile, but every board on this site started out that way.

Get the word out to your friends on the Gulf Coast that they have a new home here. I'll do everything I can to make this place worth visiting, including working up a new list of Hot Spots to cover the area.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Great Addition Sandflea 

Now I have another place to check on I always wanted to know what fishing is like there from the Shore/Pier


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

At least I am not at the bottom of the regional reports section any more.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Flea, I'll let some of the guys I've seen from that area know.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Kozlow said:


> At least I am not at the bottom of the regional reports section any more.


LOL that was the first thing I thought of when I saw it.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, Geographically speaking, you kind of are. Maybe this forum has it's own "Manifest Destiny" and will continue romping all the way down to Cape Horn.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Thers some good fishin down there my fishin buddy can tell you about the fishin in Louisiana.Lot of big Red Drum down there;I might even live down there when I retire.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Good surf fishing on Alligator Pt. near Panacea... south of Tallahassee; can't forget Destin, and occasional good pier fishing at Navarre and Pensacola.
Where I grew up. I miss the white sands, the big pompano and lovely eye candy.  

.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

Great idea Sand Flea!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Great addition! By the time I come back from Germany P&S will have taken over the whole nation!!!!!!!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't know about everyone else but it would be nice talking with people from all coasts I would love to compare with how the folks in CA. and TX. fish and what type of fish they catch


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

It's about time we get some information from the Gulf coast and so as I retire I'll be one of those down there to keep you all informed,the wife want's to move between the Sarasota/Port Charlotte area in a couple of years. I'll be down in Bradenton in Feb. for Redfish with a friend that just retired down there last week. TRIGGER


----------



## Lars (Mar 24, 2003)

cocoflea said:


> I don't know about everyone else but it would be nice talking with people from all coasts I would love to compare with how the folks in CA. and TX. fish and what type of fish they catch


I wouldn't mind if there was a West Coast board on P&S. I moved to southern CA from VA a few months ago and I've only found one other active site devoted to CA surf fishing.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Lars said:


> I wouldn't mind if there was a West Coast board on P&S. I moved to southern CA from VA a few months ago and I've only found one other active site devoted to CA surf fishing.



Hello my friend!Glad you still checking in.Gonna start feeshin the GV hole soon....

How was your move?

Flea...another great addition.....always wanted to read them Gulf Coast reports!Usually got my fix from another BB!


----------



## Lars (Mar 24, 2003)

How's it going Al? The move went smoothly. I don't go fishing as often as I used to as I live further from the ocean and the summertime crowds and the traffic can be pretty bad. Still I've managed to catch some surf perch, croaker, and shovelnose guitarfish on plastic grubs the few times I've been out. I hope you catch some nice fish at Grandview this year! I'm sure there must be some Cobia swimming around there.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Lars said:


> I wouldn't mind if there was a West Coast board on P&S. I moved to southern CA from VA a few months ago and I've only found one other active site devoted to CA surf fishing.



Lars, round up a few other folks who want it and I'll put one up. I've heard requests over the years but never moved on it because there didn't seem to be consistent interest.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

I like all of Florida being covered. 
Thanks


----------

